# Holiday Football Bowl Game Meal Recipes



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 10, 2011)

You and your family may prefer to have friends over for football and serve easy-to-prepare wild foods, rather than having a formal dinner. This casual meal uses your oven and crockpots for cooking. Youll simply need a green salad, hot bread and dessert to round out your meal.

Turnip Green SoupBefore you think, Ugh! youve got to taste this delicious, spicy soup that everyone enjoys. In the South, serving turnip greens on New Years Day while watching football bowl games is traditional for good luck. Youll need to use venison sausage thats been put in casings and smoked, or you may try it with ground venison sausage that you pre-cook before putting into the soup.

*

*Ingredients:*

16 ounces frozen turnip greens1 large onion, chopped1 package Knorr vegetable soup2 cans Northern beans (do not drain)1 tablespoon sugar or corresponding amount of Sweet N Low (probably 1-2 packets)1 tablespoon Tabasco4 cups waterdash of garlic powder1 pound smoked venison sausage, cooked, drained and chopped (if you use ground venison sausage, fry it in a skillet with the onion and garlic powder, and drain well on paper towels before adding to the soup mixture)*Preparation:*

Bring all ingredients to a boil in your crockpot by cooking on HIGH. Then simmer for at least 1 hour on LOW in your crockpot. You can keep it on WARM the rest of the day, if you like.

Sopping Shrimp Bake (see picture at top!)The first time we made this dish, we decided that we could make this sauce and eat it on most anything  bread, rice, noodles. Its yummy! Nothings more delicious than fresh shrimp (we prefer Gulf of Mexico wild shrimp for the best flavor). Try this Sopping Shrimp Bake, and we know youll love it like we do.

*Ingredients:*

2 pounds fresh shrimp, cleaned and deheaded1/2-cup butter2 tablespoons chili or cocktail sauce2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce1 tablespoon creole or cajun seasoning1 tablespoon lemon juice1/2-tablespoon chopped fresh...
More...


Michigan-Sportsman.com is an Outdoor Hub partner


----------

